# Pension, benefit & healthcare rights in spain



## DWPinSpain (Mar 2, 2009)

The British Consulate is holding an open event in Alhaurin el Grande, Malaga, to offer advice on some of the issues that matter most to British people living in Spain.

As well as learning more about the services offered by the Consulate, British residents will have the opportunity to find out about their pension and benefit rights and responsibilities. Health matters will also be on the agenda with the team providing information on issues such as how to register for healthcare in Spain and where to apply for the European Health Insurance Card.

In addition, those interested in attending can pre-book one-to-one appointments with the Pension, Benefit and Healthcare Team, and these will follow the main presentation. A Property Advisor will also be attending and will be available to answer questions, as will representatives from Age Concern España and The Royal British Legion. 

The event will take place on *Wednesday 15th June 2011 at 3:30pm in the Casa de la Cultura, Calle San Sebastian 25, Alhuarin el Grande, Malaga.* Customers are advised to allow plenty of time for parking, as the session will start promptly. Doors will open at 3pm.

To book a place online, please visit Open day events. If you experience any problems booking or do not have Internet access, call 902 109 356 and choose options 1, 3 and then 8.

*Please note places are limited and can only be guaranteed if reserved in advance.*


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Brilliant!! Not too far away from me!! I think I'll venture up there

Jo xxx


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

Will a dossier of the advice they present be available? Esp on-line?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

chrisnation said:


> Will a dossier of the advice they present be available? Esp on-line?


It's all on their website:
Pensions, benefits, healthcare

There is also a monthly "Partners newsletter" PDF distributed via local residents' groups etc.

http://u3acostadelsol.org/Partner + Ayuntamiento/Partners' Newsletter - April 2011.pdf


----------



## DWPinSpain (Mar 2, 2009)

There are still some places available for the open event in Alhaurin el Grande this Wednesday 15th June. The event is open to all, not just to those who are resident in Alhaurin el Grande, and is a great opportunity to speak to a member of staff about consular, property or social security issues. Those who wish to attend should book their place either online at The British Embassy in Spain, or by calling 902 109 356.

If you are unable to attend this event, you can stay up to date with the latest information on pension, benefit and healthcare entitlements, as well as the work of the British Consular network in Spain, via our website (see above). On there you'll also find the Partners' Newsletter - the June edition should be out in the next couple of days - and if you have a specific question for any member of the team, you can contact us on 902 109 356


----------

